# Rust In The Shed....



## Pedalin Past (Mar 12, 2017)

Pulled these out of a shed last week.  Jeunet, Chiorda, Phillips, Dawes, Fuji and Schwinn to name a few.  More projects, parts and pieces for the shop....


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice trailer.


----------



## morton (Mar 13, 2017)

Appears to be some interesting "stuff."  Love these types of treasure hunts.  If you buy them at the right price, one bike can pay for the hole load and in effect you got the rest for free.  For some reason my wife doesn't understand or agree with that logic!  

I've found the best time to bring another bike or bikes into the fold is when she is not home so I can stash it someplace before she arrives.  "Are you kidding?  I've had that bike (or those bikes) for awhile, just got it out to see what I need to get it fixed up."


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 13, 2017)

I think she'll notice


----------



## Cadorino (Mar 17, 2017)

morton said:


> For some reason my wife doesn't understand or agree with that logic!
> I've found the best time to bring another bike or bikes into the fold is when she is not home so I can stash it someplace before she arrives.




Funny, as I do the same thing!


----------



## wrongway (Mar 21, 2017)

I just buy Raleigh or similar bikes.....all in black so they all look like the same one!


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I think she'll notice




If my wife ever came home to that, it would be instant divorce. Something on the order of, "Get that crap out of here today or find somewhere else to sleep tonight!"

And in short order there would be a posting on CL for: "Free bikes...must take all."


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2017)

To be fair, those are photos of Helotes Bike shop.  Nothing is for sale there.  The owner is the nicest guy you'd ever want to meet, totally helpful, and totally OCD.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Bike_Shops/helotes_tx.htm

I have heard the really good stuff is at his house - some women can put up with it.


----------

